# Feeding an Orphaned Wild Baby rat



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello! My brother and I are raising an orphaned baby rat who has a broken leg (we are going to visit a vet but are trying to find one that is going to accept him.) We estimate he’s about 15 days old because he’s opened both of his eyes. Today we gave him some Gerber organic banana blend. We are still mostly feeding him with the milk formula. Does anyone have any tips on what to offer and feed the little guy these next couple of days and how to get him from formula to solid food? What specific food products should I use? Brands?
Thank you.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry, I didn't that you made another thread: 
Rat & Mouse Gazette: Caring for Orphaned Baby Rats








Raising a Wild Rat


One day, I responded to a call from a distressed friend who had found some very young baby rats flailing about in her yard. I jumped on my scooter and arrived to find the mama rat dead nea…




wildearthling.wordpress.com


----------



## Ratfam275 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> Sorry, I didn't that you made another thread:
> Rat & Mouse Gazette: Caring for Orphaned Baby Rats
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

